# Linux Mint 14 Mate, NVidia-Treiber installieren?



## Tim1974 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich nutze seit paar Wochen Linux Mint 14 Mate auf meinem Zweitrechner (Intel P4 3,2 GHz; 3,2 GB RAM; 160 GB-SATA HDD; NVidia Geforce PCX 5900 (128 MB).
Leider bin ich mit der Geschwindigkeit nicht zufrieden, was mich nervt ist z.B., daß der PC im Firefox-Browser beim Scrollen mit der Maus erstmal hakt, also es scrollt nicht, nach ein paar Sekunden gehts dann aber normal. Außerdem würde ich mir vom NVidia-Treiber versprechen das vieles andere auch etwa schneller läuft, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Wie ist es z.B. mit Flash-Videos z.B. über Youtube? Zur Zeit schafft er fast immer 480p ruckelfrei, bei 720p hat et aber nahezu 100% CPU-Last auf beiden Threads und es wirkt auf mich etwas ruckelig, jedenfalls nicht so flüssig wie in 480p. Kann ich sowas beschleunigen indem ich den NVidia-Treiber installiere?

Das Problem ist aber, daß ich diesen schon installieren wollte und es nicht geschafft habe. Irgendwie gibt es da wohl Probleme weil irgendwelche Pakete fehlen, jedenfalls läßt sich der ich glaube 173er-Treiber nicht installieren. Wenn ich in der Softwareverwaltung drauf doppelklicke kommt anstelle des Mauszeigers das Uhrensymbol, aber es passiert nichts weiter bis ich abbreche. Wenn ich es über die Paketverwaltung versuche gibt es immer irgendwelche Abhängigkeitsprobleme, die er nicht von selbst lösen kann.
Was mache ich da falsch?

Viele Grüße!
Tim


----------



## blackout24 (6. Januar 2013)

Du solltest den 304.64er Treiber installieren. Bei Ubuntu worauf Mint bassiert gibt es irgendwo ein Menü "Weitere Quellen(Additional Sources)" wo man den NVIDA Treiber Zweig auswählen kann current/stable (304 für alles unter der 8000er Serie) oder experimental für 310 (8000 Serie und drüber). Musst mal gucken ob es das auch in Mint gibt. Habe mit Ubuntu und Mint keine großen Erfahrung.


----------



## zeomax (6. Januar 2013)

sudo add-apt-repository ppa: xorg-edgers/ppa
sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

erstmal danke für die Tips, wobei sie mir leider (noch) nicht weiterhelfen konnten.
Die Summe an Problemen mit dem Mint 14 waren mir einfach zu groß, darum hab ich es gelöscht und stattdessen Lubuntu 12.10 installiert und damit die Probleme durch andere ersetzt! 

Das Problem mit dem NVidia-Treiber bleibt nach wie vor, ich muß aber gestehen das ich die Befehlszeilen von zeomax noch nicht versucht habe, weil ich immer erstmal dazu tendiere es über die grafische Oberfläche zu probieren und ungerne Befehle eingebe die ich absolut nicht verstehe. Insbesondere bin ich mit dem Eintragen von Paketquellen etwas ängstlich.

Ich habs aber bei Lubuntu mit der grafischen Oberfläche bzw. dem Lubuntu-Software-Center versucht. Immerhin konnte ich so den 304.x von NVidia installieren, aber nach dem Systemneustart war die Auflösung von 1920x1200 auf 1024x768 runtergestellt und ließ sich auch nicht mehr auf die nativen 1920x1200 hochstellen. Ich habe dann NVidia-Settings gefunden und angeklickt, es kam gleich die Belehrung, daß der Nvidia-Treiber nicht in Benutzung sei und ich erst irgendwo noch irgendwas eintragen solle... 
Ich hab ihn erstmal wieder deinstalliert, damit ich wenigstens wieder ein vernünftiges Bild in 1920x1200 habe. 
Außerdem wird meine Mediatastatur absolut nicht erkannt, bei Mint 14 wurde sie erkannt und die Media-Tasten waren auch gleich richtig belegt (auch Lautstärkenreglung ging damit!), bei Lubuntu ging die Lautstärkenreglung erstmal beharrlich garnicht, erst als ich ein Youtube-Video startete kam auf einmal der Ton in voller Lautstärke, nun läßt sich der Regler auch per Maus regeln, aber eben nicht übers Keyboard.
Außerdem frieren manche Fenster des Systems ab und an ein für paar oder mehrere Sekunden oder hängen sich ganz auf.

Ich will nicht meckern, auch wenn ichs schon getan habe und Ihr, die mir ja helfen wollt könnt nun auch garnichts für meine Probleme mit der Software oder Hardware, aber ich habe früher auch schon öfter jahrelang auf einem meiner PCs Linux laufen gehabt, damals Mandriva, Ubuntu, SuSE usw. es gab auch immer mal wieder Probleme, aber selten so viele wie diesmal und ich dachte in den Jahres seit dem hätte sich was in positiver Hinsicht getan?!  

Momentan spiele ich wieder mit dem Gedanken das alte MS WindowsXP zu installieren, auch wenn das Ewigkeiten dauert bis es up-to-date gepatched ist, aber es läuft wenigstens schnell und macht nicht solche nervigen und ätzenden Probleme bzw. wenn es welche macht kann ich die meist intuitiv ohne fremde Hilfe selbst lösen, außerdem gibt es unglaublich viel Software dafür...
Ich werd das Lubuntu aber erstmal paar Tage ausprobieren, irgendwann wird dieser alte PC eh ausgesondert und es rückt ein dann etwa 2 Jahre alter an dessen stelle der wesentlich mehr Leistung hat (Intel Core i3-2100, 4 GB RAM, GeForce GTS 450...) auf dem wollte ich dann eigentlich auch Linux installieren, z.Z. läuft darauf MS Windows7 absolut tadellos und relativ flott, darum denke ich gerade müßte ich ja blöd sein das zu ändern.

Also nehmt mir mein Meckern bitte nicht persönlich, ich brauchte das gerade mal und es richtet sich ja absolut nicht gegen Euch!
Vielleicht bekomm ichs ja doch noch hin mit dem NVidia-Treiber, auch wenn ich ja nichtmal weiß ob sich das System dann schneller anfühlt?! Spielen will ich damit ja nicht.

MfG. Tim


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2013)

Noch als Nachtrag, eben hier im Forum war das Scrollen mit der Maus so extrem langsam geworden, daß ich schon Mühe hatte überhaupt den richtigen Bereich zu finden. Habe dann mal Firefox 17.x geschlossen und den Chrome-Browser der bei Lubuntu vorinstalliert war gestartet, damit geht das Scrollen bisher problemlos flott, vielleicht liegen manche meiner Probleme ja nicht an Linux, sondern an Firefox 17? Braucht denn das soviel Resourcen das 3,2 GB RAM und ein P4 3,2 GHz nicht mehr ausreichen?
Oder liegt es am Noscript oder Adblocker?

MfG. Tim


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. Januar 2013)

Hast du die Befehle von zeomax auch probiert? Mit denen sollt es eigentlich klappen


----------



## blackout24 (9. Januar 2013)

Ohne den NVIDIA Treiber wird einfach der nouveau Treiber geladen aus dem Kernel. Ich weiß nicht mal ob mit 3D Beschleunigung (nouveau-dri). Da der in eigenarbeit durch Reverse Engineering zustande gekommen ist liegt der performancemäßig natürlich weit hinter dem Treiber von NVIDIA. Das deine Mediatasten in abgespreckten Desktop Umgebungen wie LXDE nicht out-of-the-box funktionieren, wird daran liegen das LXDE nicht automatisch Bindings dieser Tasten auf bestimmte Funktionen legt. Hat nix mit Linux zu tun. 

Schonmal probiert die Auflösung über "Windowstaste->"Moni..." bis Monitore als Treffer darsteht" zu ändern?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2013)

@DerpMonstah: 
Das mit den Befehlen hab ich noch nicht probiert, ich wollte halt erst versuchen es für mich nachvollziehbar über die grafische Oberfläche zu lösen, wenn dann alle Stricke reißen und ich den NVidia-Treiber unbedingt zu brauchen meine, dann werd ichs mit den Befehlen probieren. Im Laufe der Jahre die ich Linux genutzt habe, hab ich meist fast alles über die grafische Oberfläche erledigt und daher so gut wie gar keine Ahnung von der Konsole und den Befehlen. Darum tu ich mich damit naturgemäß schwer und gehe da ungerne ran, weil ich mir die Befehle einfach auch nicht merken kann.

@blackout24:
Was meinst Du mit der Windowstaste, die Start-Taste fürs Startmenue? Da liegt bei mir anscheinend keine Funktion drauf.
Was den NV-Treiber angeht weiß ich ja noch nicht ob der Flash-Videos in HD beschleunigen könnte? Z.Z. schafft der Rechner 480p meistens flüssig, 720p sieht manchmal flüssig aus und manchmal ruckelig, jedenfalls meist nicht so weich wie 360p oder 480p. Ich glaube das war unter WindowsXP mit NVidia-Treiber damals aber auch nicht anders. Ich vermute ich stoße da an die Grenzen der alten Hardware (P4 3,2 GHz und Nvidia Geforce PCX 5900 mit 128 MB)?!


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2013)

Was ich eben vergessen habe, momentan seh ich das größte Problem in dem Verhalten von Firefox, wenn ich den Starte und das Fenster offen ist reagiert er so gut wie garnicht, er friert förmlich für ca. 5-10 Sekunden ein, dann kann ich mit der Maus nichtmal das Favoritenmenue öffnen oder er nimmt kurz einen Befehl an und friert dann erneut für paar Sekunden ein. Ganz schlimm ist es auch oft beim Scrollen. Momentan bin ich deswegen mit dem Chrome-Browser hier, der läuft daran gemessen sehr flott, aber ich weiß nicht ob er ähnlich sicher im Internet ist wie Firefox und außerdem schienen mir Flash-Videos auf dem Chrome ruckeliger zu laufen als mit Firefox (wenn dieser sich dann mal beruhigt hat und normal läuft).


----------



## dmxforever (9. Januar 2013)

Bist du bei Mint schon mal diesen Weg gegangen?

Menü -> Systemwerkzeuge -> System Settings -> Software Sources -> Additional Drivers


----------



## blackout24 (9. Januar 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> @DerpMonstah:
> Das mit den Befehlen hab ich noch nicht probiert, ich wollte halt erst versuchen es für mich nachvollziehbar über die grafische Oberfläche zu lösen, wenn dann alle Stricke reißen und ich den NVidia-Treiber unbedingt zu brauchen meine, dann werd ichs mit den Befehlen probieren. Im Laufe der Jahre die ich Linux genutzt habe, hab ich meist fast alles über die grafische Oberfläche erledigt und daher so gut wie gar keine Ahnung von der Konsole und den Befehlen. Darum tu ich mich damit naturgemäß schwer und gehe da ungerne ran, weil ich mir die Befehle einfach auch nicht merken kann.
> 
> @blackout24:
> ...


 
Ja den P4 reizt das schon ziemlich aus mein Vater hat einen Esprimo Office PC gebraucht gekauft für 50 Euro weil der sehr leise ist der hat damit auch Probleme bei Youtube mit der selben CPU. VDPAU Video Beschleunigiung durch die Grafikkarte geht leider auch erst aber der 8000er Serie.

Die Desktop Performance wird trotzdem besser sein mit dem NVIDIA Treiber. Wie ich auch schon gemeint habe über das Additional Sources Menü kriegste den aktuellen Treiber. Mein Vorposter hat den Weg ja erklärt. Windowstaste für Startmenü funktioniert natürlich in LXDE nicht mehr, weil das gerade einen sehr minimalen und kastrierten Desktop darstellen sollen ohne mit Features überladen zu sein.


----------



## derGronf (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Tim36,

im Grunde wurde hier schon alles gesagt. lubuntu ist eine denkbar schlechte Distri, wenn man nichts mit der Konsole machen will. Da wird halt kaum was mitgegeben, was man unter Windows Lieben und Hassen gelernt hat. Man kann aber natürlich alles nachinstallieren. Aber besser in der Konsole.


> xorg-edgers/ppa


 Scheint mir eine vertrauenswürdige Quelle, die man ruhig eintragen kann. Und wenn du das nicht über die Kosole machen willst, dann machs doch über synaptic, der sollte doch auch bei lubuntu standartmäßig installiert sein. Ist zwar das gleich wie zeomax schrieb, aber mit Oberfläche.

Firefox 17 benutzt, so weit ich weiß, standartmäßig Grafikbeschleunigung. Aber eigentlich dachte ich, dass die nur an ist, wenn auch die Graka das unterstützt. Hier wohl nicht. Bleib bei Chrome oder Chromium, die sind auf schwachen Systemen auch perfomanter. Die Multimediatasten funktionieren nicht alle out-of-the-box, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, manchmal auch keine. Das müsstes du händisch einbauen. Mediatasten lubuntu könnte dir dabei helfen.

Was auch noch geht, aber natürlich nicht in deinem Sinn ist, da du dich ja für lubuntu entschieden hast, wäre xubuntu zu nehmen. Das ist ein bisschen dicker, aber immer noch sparsam genug, um auch auf alter Hardware zu laufen. Hier sollten die Mediatasten funktionieren und der Grafiktreiber sollte sich selbst melden, wenn er installiert werden will. Im Grunde liegt xubuntu, was die Einrichtungsnotwendigkeit angeht, zwischen lubuntu und ubuntu, ist aber eben viel genügsammer als ubuntu.

Was anderes wäre auch noch möglich. Du installierst zum Beispiel aus den Repositories xubunut-desktop. Damit holst du dir auch gleich die ganzen Einstellungen, die du nicht selbst eintragen willst. Hast aber auch ein unbenutztes xfce auf deinem System. Ist nicht schön, aber wer nicht selbst Hand anlegen will, könnte das so machen.  Wobei dann auch direkt xubuntu genommen werden könnte.

derGronf
tuxtuxtux, lecker Apfel vor dem Fenster


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

danke für Eure Geduld und Eure Tips!
Jetzt hab ich ja einige Möglichkeiten und muß mir mal überlegen welchen Weg ich gehen werde. Zum Glück habe ich ja Zeit, weil ich einen weiteren voll funktionstüchtigen PC mit akueller Hardware (siehe Signatur) daneben stehen habe und notfalls immer einer einsatzbereit sein wird.

So anstrengend und nervig ich das Rumprobieren mit den Distributionen auch fand und so groß wie mein Ärger auch gestern war, macht es mir jetzt doch auch wieder ein wenig Spaß auszutesten was wie gut läuft und zu versuchen ein Bischen Ursachenforschung zu betreiben. Was die Hardware angeht, hab ich mir ja schon gedacht, daß es langsam eng wird, allerdings dachte ich, durch meinen für den alten Rechner recht üppigen RAM von 3,2 GB (Dualchannel DDR2-400) ein Bischen mehr Luft zu haben, aber das scheint mir leider nicht ins Gewicht zu fallen, weil der RAM kaum ausgelastet wird, aber die CPU leider umso mehr, auch schon bei 480p-Videos übern Firefox mit Flash (ca. 60-75% CPU-Auslastung).
Was bräuchte ich denn für Hardware, damit ein aktuelles ubuntu, und auch die nächsten Versionen davon, butterweich und flüssig läuft und ich auch 1080p-Videos ruckelfrei anschauen kann?
Ich meine, könnte ich da nicht ein billiges Board und eine günstige AMD-CPU mit integrierter Grafik nehmen, die ja wirklich sehr günstig sind soweit ich weiß?! Wie gut sind eigentlich die Treiber für AMD/ATI-Kombinationen zur Zeit, ebenso wie Intel und NVidia?

MfG. Tim


----------



## blackout24 (10. Januar 2013)

Also selbst für ein Budget PC der 1080p flüssig darstellen kann würde ich immer zu Intel/NVIDIA greifen. Die Treiber von NVIDIA sind um Lichtjahre AMD vorraus. Mit dem neusten 313 Treiber läuft Serious Sam 3 auf Linux genau so schnell wie auf Windows im OpenGL Modus die Treiber sind mit Windows gleichauf. NVIDIA bringt auch öfter neue Updates heraus die wirklich was verbessern und unterstützt alte Karten weitaus länger. 

Da es nun auch Steam für Linux gibt wurde das auch schon mal hier diskuttiert mit eindeutigem Ergbeniss:
ATi vs nVidia Linux Drivers :: Steam for Linux General Discussions

Bei NVIDIA Karten weiß ich leider zur Zeit  nicht, was die beste P/L bietet für den Fall, dass du nur an Videobeschleunigung interssiert bist und nicht an Spielen mit rießiger Auflösung und allem SchnickSchnack. Wenn du weniger als 100 Euro in die Grafikkarte investieren willst gibt es sicher eine gute und günstige GeForce 4xx die dem gerecht wird. Würde so 50-70 Euro anpeilen.  Bei der CPU wäre ein Intel Pentium G860 vielleicht nicht schlecht für 50 Euro mit 2x 3 Ghz und dem 1155 Sockel. 4 GB 1333er RAM den günstigsten und die Sache läuft.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2013)

Also ums Spielen ging es mir mit der Hardware dann nicht, außer mal zwischendurch ne Runde, aber nichts was neuste Grafikstandards erfüllen muß. Spielen tu ich mit dem Windows7-Rechner, mit dem Linux-Rechner möchte ich einfach andere Software ausprobieren, im Internet surfen und Fotos-/Videos-Bearbeiten und Archivieren und natürlich Videos übers Internet sehen, sei es bei Youtube oder bei DMax oder anderen Sendern die ihre Sendungen auch online anbieten. All das müßte sehr flüssig laufen und noch Luft nach oben haben, falls eine kommende Programmversion oder Linux-Version mehr Rechenleistung benötigt. 
Ich dachte jetzt, da ich bisher immer nur Intel hatte und einen ca. 1,5 Jahren alten Intel-Rechner ja mit Windows7 laufen habe, daß es vielleicht mal eine gute Idee wäre ein AMD 4-, 6-Kerner oder gar 8-Kerner für Linux zu nutzen, oder bringen viele Kerne da nichts?
Als Grafikkarte würd ich dann wohl wieder zu NVidia greifen, muß ja keine so teure sein.

Sind aber bisher alles nur Gedankenspiele, muß mir das noch gründlich überlegen ob sich das lohnen würde, auch wenns natürlich Spaß machen würde sowas aufzubauen. 
Ich werd jetzt erstmal Xubuntu runterladen, den alten PC wieder plätten und Xubuntu installieren und dann hoffentlich nicht wieder so viele Ärgernisse bzw. Probleme finden. 

MfG. Tim


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> oder bringen viele Kerne da nichts?


 Kommt darauf an, was du im Endeffekt machen möchtest 
Wenn du nicht gerade spielst oder viele Archive (ent)packst oder kompilierst, dann brauchst du nicht viel CPU-Power. Die Xubuntu-Kisten meiner Eltern laufen mit Sandy-Bridge-Celerons und fühlen sich so geschmeidig an wie mein Gentoo auf einem Core-i5.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (11. Januar 2013)

Ist die iGPU der Celerons brauchbar für 1080p Videos auf Youtube? Bei Intel Treiber habe ich keine Erfahrung, aus welchen Quellen man die installiert, wie die heißen und ob es da verschiedene Zweige gibt für verschiedene Modelle.


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ist die iGPU der Celerons brauchbar für 1080p Videos auf Youtube?


 Habe ich bislang nicht getestet, da meine Eltern an einer 1Mb-Leitung sitzen. Stimmt, das hatte ich bei meiner obigen Argumentation nicht bedacht. Laut einer schnellen Google-Suche sollte es aber keine Probleme geben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich musste eine Zeit lang mit einer Intel hd2500 auskommen. und für den Desktopbetrieb unter ubuntu reicht es locker.

selbst  der kleine Ivy Celeron läuft auch mit dem "grossen" ubuntu sehr flüssig. youtube und 2dGames sind damit kein Problem.

Ein Bekannter spielt mit dieser Combo sogar Minecraft.

Der grosse Vorteil der Intel igpus ist das dort im Gegensatz zu Nvidia offene Treiber verfügbar sind.

Das heisst ---> keine Probleme ---> nichtmal bei Grossen updates wie z.B. Linux oder X.

Solange du keine 3D spiele spielen willst, und eine Intel Cpu ab Sandybridge verbaut ist, Steck dir keine dedizierte Graka in dein Linux ---> bringt fast nix und kostet viel (Nerven und Strom)


Aber jetzt zum Thema:

Ich habe diese Woche fast jeden Nachmittag Zeit.

Meine Ubuntu /NV Zeit ist zwar schon einwenig länger her, aber bei so einem Blobtreiber kann ich gern Antworten und Hilfe per Ts (adresse gibt es auf Anfrage)oder Hangout leisten. 

Grüsse


----------

